

Uber CFO is stepping down after less than two years - mjhoyer
http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-cfo-brent-callinicos-steps-down-memo-says-1426539354

======
xpan
Is there a way to read it without subscribe or log in?

~~~
tswartz
Try:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fuber-
cfo-brent-callinicos-steps-down-memo-
says-1426539354&ei=h2oHVZTuF47ooASepYDoDw&usg=AFQjCNHDYMfCNJHAyweY9vMTwpIhQcsQhQ&sig2=768Z3rJbMFzEyRugx1IGcg&bvm=bv.88528373,bs.1,d.cGU&cad=rja)

